
Unconfirmed Reports of Massive T-Mobile Breach - nickb
http://blogs.channelinsider.com/secure_channel/content/data_security/early_reports_of_massive_t-mobile_breach.html
======
brown9-2
From the forum post this article links to:

"We already contacted with their competitors and they didn't show interest in
buying their data -probably because the mails got to the wrong people- so now
we are offering them for the highest bidder. "

Are these guys serious? How could they expect any legitimate company let alone
a large-scale telecom to want to buy this info?

Sounds suspect.

